# Urgent -- Stolen Maltese



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I just received the following email and called the owner. This is not a hoax, her 8 yr. old Maltese named Samantha was stolen. The owner is heartbroken. If any of you in the NYC area hear anything, please feel free to contact the Brooklyn Police Department. I cannot post the pictures of Samantha but if someone can, please PM me and I will email the pictures to you. Thanks and please say some prayers that Samantha finds her way home to her mom.



> My apartment in Brooklyn, NY was broken into during the day on Wednesday, January 23, 2008 and my beloved Maltese, Samantha was stolen. The thief came in through the fire escape and left through the front door. Although several bags and boxes throughout the apartment had been rifled through, the only thing missing is my poor little one and her carrier. Reports have been filed with the police, Animal Control, ASPCA and the Humane Society.
> 
> I've attached a flyer with her photo and pertinent information and some additional pictures. Any help you can provide with getting this info to the public would be greatly appreciated. If you have additional questions, my mobile number is XXXXXXX.
> 
> ...


I suggested and Pam agreed that we should not put her full name or telephone number on the internet. The Brooklyn Precinct 72 Police Department can be contacted at 718-965-6311.

Mary H


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I haven't heard anything on the local news. I sure hope her baby is recovered and returned safe and sound.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! How scary is that?? That is my worst fear ever since that guy tried to grab my Pacino after I wouldn't "sell" him one of our boys!!
Oh God, I hope Samantha is found safe.
Will pray and keep fingers and toes crossed that this has a happy ending.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Eee Gads!! What is this world coming to!! :smpullhair: You take every precaution and then someone violates the security of your own home! Oh I will pray this baby is found quickly and the person responsible is caught.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Has the media been notified.. they might be a big help.. and they often do these 'human interest'/public service stories. 
It might just put the public on notice of someone trying to sell a Malt.

I Pm'd you about posting the little malts photo.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- how awful can people be. :angry: 

I'm praying for both Samantha and Pam. Both must be devastated. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, Terry. I just emailed the pictures to you. Pam has notified Brooklyn PD, animal control, ASPCA, Humane Society, Pet Finder, Metropolitan Maltese Rescue and keeps broadening her search. I will email her and suggest that she contact the local media if she hasn't done so already. Thanks for the suggestion!

Mary H


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was thinking good thing to post photo of the carrier also? 

All classifieds both papers and intenet should be watched for a "sale" of a Maltese. has a reward been posted?.. nothing can beat the old mighty dollar for 'somebod' to "talk". Whoever has the pooch has to have contact with people. If "somebody suddenly sees somebody with a 'new Malt"... a reward might entice them to report it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh. All I can think about is what if it was our home. This post made me sick to my stomach. This poor woman! What a scary, helpless and hopeless feeling! I wish there was some way I could help. My heart goes out to her.
rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm with Terry, definately contact the media. Have pics and an award in place.

When the Yorkies were stolen, at gunpoint, the several "new" owners saw it on the news, and all were returned. 

My heart breaks for the owner. What a nightmare. 

Thoughts and prayers are with her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, that is my worst nightmare - how upsetting. I hope Samantha is found unharmed...and soon. rayer:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> I was thinking good thing to post photo of the carrier also?
> 
> All classifieds both papers and intenet should be watched for a "sale" of a Maltese. has a reward been posted?.. nothing can beat the old mighty dollar for 'somebod' to "talk". Whoever has the pooch has to have contact with people. If "somebody suddenly sees somebody with a 'new Malt"... a reward might entice them to report it.[/B]


The flier that she has posted around does say "Generous Reward"

Thanks, everyone, for your thoughts, prayers and ideas. I will pass them on.

MaryH


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: wow thats not to far from me..
This poor woman she must be beside herself...
I hope this little one is being taken care, they are both in my prayers
I hope this person has a heart and returns her :bysmilie: this is so sad I WILL SAY SO MANY PRAYERS FOR THEM :grouphug:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Thanks, Terry. I just emailed the pictures to you. Pam has notified Brooklyn PD, animal control, ASPCA, Humane Society, Pet Finder, Metropolitan Maltese Rescue and keeps broadening her search. I will email her and suggest that she contact the local media if she hasn't done so already. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> Mary H[/B]


Oh, I am so glad that Metropolitan Maltese Rescue was notified...I am a volunteer for them and I was going to let them know but Samantha's owner beat me to it. Poor, Poor baby. I hope all ends well.
Marie & the Boys


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I have contacted MMR and sent them the flier. I spoke with Joan and she changed the woman's phone number to the MMR e mail. She has also contacted our VP at Metropolitan Maltese Rescue who has a close contact at the Brooklyn AC&C and if the owner hasn't already contacted them then she can (needs) to do so at *http://www.nycacc.org/

*We have notified all of our group members with the revised flyer and hopefully someone will spot this poor baby. Oh, and we also contacted the Mayors Alliance for NYC Animals.

Please tell the owner of Samantha to contact Joan by email as she has a few questions that only Samantha's owner can answer:
*[email protected]

I hope all of this helps.
Marie & the Boys


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

As usual, our members are on the ball......I love each of you!


----------



## Samantha (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello, everyone, this is Pam, Samantha's mommy. Thank you all so much for your kindness and compassion. It's obvious y'all understand how utterly devastated I am. I've been in a numb state of shock ever since I walked in the door Wednesday evening and realized my little love was missing. How can people be so cruel? I would rather have returned home to ALL my material possessions gone and my baby still here. I can't sleep at night because she's not there in the bed with me like she's been every night for the last five + years. Last night I slept with a couple of her little sweaters on the pillow next to me but still only got about four hours of sleep.

On a more positive note, I had an interview with the NY Daily News this afternoon and they should be running the story in the Sunday a.m. edition. The NY Post and Brooklyn Paper have both expressed interest in this nightmare of a story and I have calls and e-mails out to several other t.v. and radio stations.

I went to the Brooklyn branch of AC&C yesterday morning. Samantha wasn't there but I did file a report with them and also with the ASPCA, Humane Society and Bide-a-Wee. I'm going to e-mail Joan at MetroMalts now and provide her with whatever info she may need.

This seems like a wonderful forum and I only wish I'd found y'all under happier circumstances.

Again, thanks to all of you for the moral support. The love and concern I've received from family, friends and even total strangers has been overwhelming and makes the pain a little easier to bear.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, how terrible! I hope little Samantha is found. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

This is so terrible! it is one of my worst nightmares. there is not much I can do from Northern Virginia, but pray that this little one is returned to her mommy. 

i checked out craigs list in NY and did not see any malteses listed on there. i am not sure if Craigs list will do anything, but maybe she can email them about her situation and they can alert her if someone posts a listing for a maltese on there in NY. just a thought.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

also found this blog site. posting the story everywhere might help. not sure how to post here, but probably send an email to the blog admin.

http://missingpetsnetwork.blogspot.com/

also this site

http://www.dogdetective.com/


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Praying that Samantha is found safe and sound. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww I sure hope her owner gets her back...this is terrible. :smcry:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Everyone is praying for you, I hope you find your precious baby :bysmilie: 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Hello, everyone, this is Pam, Samantha's mommy. Thank you all so much for your kindness and compassion. It's obvious y'all understand how utterly devastated I am. I've been in a numb state of shock ever since I walked in the door Wednesday evening and realized my little love was missing. How can people be so cruel? I would rather have returned home to ALL my material possessions gone and my baby still here. I can't sleep at night because she's not there in the bed with me like she's been every night for the last five + years. Last night I slept with a couple of her little sweaters on the pillow next to me but still only got about four hours of sleep.
> 
> On a more positive note, I had an interview with the NY Daily News this afternoon and they should be running the story in the Sunday a.m. edition. The NY Post and Brooklyn Paper have both expressed interest in this nightmare of a story and I have calls and e-mails out to several other t.v. and radio stations.
> 
> ...


Hi Pam, Welcome to SM  
I am so very sorry you are going through this anguish, and I do hope little Samantha is found real soon and returned to you. I just cannot begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now wondering where your pecious little baby could be. Please know though that I will be praying for both yourself and Samantha, praying that whoever has her will return her safely to you or at least to someone who can help reunite you both.
You and Samantha are both in my thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

You guys are all so totally AWESOME!!

Special thanks to Terry for instantly getting Samanths's pictures posted, Annie (Alvar's Mom) for offering to distribute flyers, and Marie (Pacino's Mom) for getting the word out through MetroMalts Rescue. For those of you not involved in Rescue, so much of what happens is behind the scenes. It doesn't often get acknowledged or even talked about ... it just gets done. Each of these three ladies contacted me privately and instantly did what was asked. They, like so many, have earned their Rescue Angel Wings for quickly jumping in to help. Many thanks also to all of you who have cross posted, said prayers, sent warm thoughts. They mean so much more than you will ever know.

MaryH


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers rayer: are with Samantha and Pam, what cruel and evil people we have in our society today, :smmadder: 
my husband is a detective, here in Indiana, he said they are probably going to hold the dog for ramsom, makes sense to me.....why else would you take a beloved pet, I hope they return her unharmed, I know we all wish we were closer to do something to help out...but for now, prayers will have to do
God be with Samantha and Pam


----------



## Samantha (Jan 27, 2008)

Mary, I was just coming here to say the same thing. YOU GUYS ROCK!!

I exchanged PMs with Terry just now and wanted to share the information I gave to her:



> Unfortunately, there are no surveillance cameras in my building nor in the immediate vicinity. Believe me, I looked into that the night this happened! The police had two officers dust the apartment for prints that night and they couldn't find anything useful so they think the thief was wearing gloves. The police are just as baffled as everyone else...this has always been a safe, quiet, low-crime neighborhood. I asked the detective in charge of the case if the K9 unit could be brought in but apparently they only do that in life-threatening emergencies.
> 
> I've been with my current boyfriend for five years and my past breakups have always been cordial. I did have a very unpleasant "breakup" with a former platonic friend/roommate but that was almost five years ago. I've made the detective aware of this person just in case.[/B]


Annie, I'm going to PM you shortly re flyers.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow! I am so deeply sorry that your Samantha was stolen. I can only imagine the heartache you are going throuh :smcry: And this just proves, once again, how great SMers are. We don't know each other in real life but we go the extra mile when someone needs help :grouphug: I will pray VERY HARD that Samantha is found safe and sound and is back in your loving arms soon Pam rayer: rayer:


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn't see this listed but some of the microchip companies (homeagainpets, ect) have websites that alert people to missing animals as well. I get e-mail notifications of missing dogs from time to time. Don't know if this little baby was micro-chipped or not. Best wishes for a speedy recovery and happy reunion. rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Pam, I am so sorry you are going through this. That is just plain cruel what they did. I don't understand why they would do that. Is Samantha microchipped ? Perhaps that may help in locating her. I am in Northern NJ and if I see or hear anything I will PM you and call the precinct. I hope that Samantha is returned to you very shortly unharmed and in good spirits. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Pam, what a nightmare! I am so sorry about Samantha. I just saw this post. I hope and pray this will be over soon and Samantha will be back home and in perfect health. It certainly sounds like someone knew about her and came just for her. Most 'burglars' wouldn't know to take her carrier. They would just stuff her under a coat.
I am clear out on the West Coast or I would love to help. I'll pray Samantha will be found safely and soon. :wub: :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Pam, just wanted you to know I'm praying for the safe return of Samantha rayer:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> You guys are all so totally AWESOME!!
> 
> Special thanks to Terry for instantly getting Samanths's pictures posted, Annie (Alvar's Mom) for offering to distribute flyers, and Marie (Pacino's Mom) for getting the word out through MetroMalts Rescue. For those of you not involved in Rescue, so much of what happens is behind the scenes. It doesn't often get acknowledged or even talked about ... it just gets done. Each of these three ladies contacted me privately and instantly did what was asked. They, like so many, have earned their Rescue Angel Wings for quickly jumping in to help. Many thanks also to all of you who have cross posted, said prayers, sent warm thoughts. They mean so much more than you will ever know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Samantha (Jan 27, 2008)

Pacino's Mommy, you mentioned last night that Joan from MMR wanted to speak with me. I sent her an e-mail as soon as I saw your message but have not heard back yet.

Also, I was doing a Google search just now and found this distressing story. I'm not certain when this incident took place but plan to make the police aware of it since they've been insisting Samantha's theft was unprecedented.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pam, I know this might sound a bit far-fetched... but maybe hiring a Private I to do some 'footwork' and investigating? The police have soooo much to have to check out that a "one-on" by a PI might turn something up?


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Pacino's Mommy, you mentioned last night that Joan from MMR wanted to speak with me. I sent her an e-mail as soon as I saw your message but have not heard back yet.
> 
> Also, I was doing a Google search just now and found this distressing story. I'm not certain when this incident took place but plan to make the police aware of it since they've been insisting Samantha's theft was unprecedented.[/B]


*Pam, I just sent Joan an email to her personal email address so I am sure as soon as she reads it she will be contacting you.

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie
*


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! I just read that story you found, Pam!! How awful is that....I didn't see anywhere on it of a date that, that Malt was stolen...Did you find a date on it anywhere??

I would definitely, definitely let the police in on that one...How sad. I cringed when the child told the owner that he had kicked the baby...ugh. Think positive.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so sorry about your stolen baby! That just breaks my heart. Please keep us updated. My thoughts & prayers are with you.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so sorry about your little Samantha. I pray that you find your little baby she definitely needs to be home with her mommy, and I hope that the lowlives that took her get what they deserve!!!!!! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I too am heartsick for you and hope and pray that Samantha is quickly returned to you. I can't begin to emphasize enough that media attention is the best way to get word out. It also brings "heat" on your police department because the media outlets will begin calling your police department asking what is being done to find your baby. At least that's the way it works here in Chicago. When the media is interested, so are the police "brass" therefore it's possible that more manpower will be directed toward your burglary. Try to get the story aired on your local news stations, both radio and television. 

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*UPDATE: I just received the alert from the MMR main page so just to let you know ALL of the volunteers have been alerted.

Let's get Samantha back home where she belongs.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I've added Samantha and her mommy to my prayers. I wish I could do more but I truly believe in the power of prayer. If I remember right, one member here had her malt disappear (get loose?) and eventually the baby was returned to her. Never ever give up hope. :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

awww...this is so sad :bysmilie: ...they are both in my prayers* rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Samantha (Jan 27, 2008)

HAPPY HAPPY WONDERFUL NEWS!!! The detective in charge of the case called me at work around 3:30 this afternoon and said he had Samantha at the precinct! Two women came in with Samantha and said they'd bought her on the street (in a completely different part of Brooklyn) last Friday for a serious chunk of change. They'd seen the TV story that ran last night and decided to do the right thing.

There's more to the story but I am EXHAUSTED and headed to bed. MY BABY IS HOME! MY BABY IS HOME! By the way, we went right from the police station to the vet's office. She had a full checkup (she's fine!) and she's now microchipped.

Thank you SO, SO MUCH to everyone who stepped up to help, offer moral support, etc. You're all just wonderful and I look forward to getting to know you.

I'll check in tomorrow after I've had some rest. PUPPY KISSES TO ALL!!!!

xoxo,

Pam 

I'm usually not a fan of emoticons but just this once: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: so glad to hear that she is back and that the ladies decided to do the right thing.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What WONDERFUL news :chili: . Sarah


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

THANKS BE TO GOD!

I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
that made my day!!! :grouphug: 
thank god!!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG!!!!! Pam.....WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sitting here crying!!!!...with happiness!!! I haven't been able to get little Samantha off my mind! God Bless those ladies for doing the right thing!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Wonderful news, thats a great way to start my day!! I am glad she is ok, and i know you are elated, give her a hug for us!!
Now you can get some rest, have a Great Day :biggrin:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Pam I am so very happy for both you and Samantha :chili: :chili: :chili: thank God all our prayers were answered :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
What wonderful news to start the day


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:chili: :chili: I am so happy, I can't see the keyboard because of tears. This is such great news.

Cathy


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG THAT'S FANTASTIC!!!!! I'm so happy for both of you! What wonderful news!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

We have all been crossing our paws praying that Samantha would be returned home. I am so relieved and elated for you. I'm sure you and Samantha are cuddled together fast asleep right now. :wub: Looking forward to the rest of the story and of course pictures of the happy couple!


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

WONDERFUL, wonderful news! Everyone's prayers have been answered! I am so glad to hear your baby is home!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:chili: This news has made my entire week!!!!! Crying tears of joy down here in Georgia. :chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a relief! I'm thrilled and weepy at the same time. Big hug to Samantha.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

HALLELUJAH! THIS IS THE BEST NEWS EVER! I am so, so, so happy for you and Samatha!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-the hair just stood up on my neck and I have goose bumps-Samantha is really home!?!?!?! :chili: I have happy tears in my eyes-what awesome news :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Edited to add: You know that you must post often now that you're part of the family :thumbsup: 



> HAPPY HAPPY WONDERFUL NEWS!!! The detective in charge of the case called me at work around 3:30 this afternoon and said he had Samantha at the precinct! Two women came in with Samantha and said they'd bought her on the street (in a completely different part of Brooklyn) last Friday for a serious chunk of change. They'd seen the TV story that ran last night and decided to do the right thing.
> 
> There's more to the story but I am EXHAUSTED and headed to bed. MY BABY IS HOME! MY BABY IS HOME! By the way, we went right from the police station to the vet's office. She had a full checkup (she's fine!) and she's now microchipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Wonderful, wonderful news!!! I'm so glad the two of you were reunited!




Joy


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yahoo!! Samantha's home!! :chili: :chili: :chili: So once you're up this morning, had a few cups of coffee, you need to post some reunion pics!!! I look forward to hearing the rest of the story. And I really hope those ladies who did the right thing and brought Samantha in gave a VERY detailed description of the #[email protected]# !#$#[email protected]!#@ #[email protected]@[email protected]# JERK who did this! I want him caught and an example made to anyone else who might think this a bright idea to earn $ :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 

BTW...I'm a BIG fan of the emoticons!!! :wub: (Just in case you couldn't tell!) :blush: 

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How wonderful for you and Samantha! I have checked this thread several times a day to see if there was any news and I can't tell you glad I am to see this. I want to hear the rest of the story and hope they catch the people who took her. I have Zoey chipped but haven't had Tess chipped yet so now I'm going to make it a point to get that done! I'm just so glad to hear this great news! I'm sorry you had to go through this but TG it has a happy ending.
We're just so happy for you!

Jane & the Girls


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

add me to the tearyeyed crew. I am so very happy that Samantha is home where she belongs. Great job to all who helped spread the word and God bless the ladies who decided to do the right thing and return your baby.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:chili: :chili: I'm so glad you have your precious baby back. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so happy for you tears of joy!! Thank goodness for those ladies for coming forward. There are still some good people left in this world. Jill :grouphug:


----------

